# Found 2 Smiths Enfield Chiming Clocks In Dads Loft ......



## deano69

I was cleaning out Dads house today as he passed away Oct 2012, i was in the loft when i came across this http://s1183.beta.photobucket.com/user/deano69x/library/?view=media#/user/deano69x/library/?&_suid=136287331722605097151799300528 smiths enfild chiming mahogany wood mantle clock and has date inside the door saying december 1951 its movement looks brand new and in very good condition but i wound it up but the chime works great but the clock only runs for 30 secs then pendulum stops ??

Also near the first dusty old clock i saw another smiths enfield chiming clock but this time different style casing in antique brown bakerlite, not sure if the bakerlite one works bu it too has same mvement as the first so hopefully one will run ok both all brass movements look so new with no wear.

I think they were my Nans and dad got them when she died in the 80's i remember him saying ones not quite right ?

Anyone know much about these clocks ? if so any info or where to get them checked / serviced will be much appreciated,

Deano


----------



## AVO

Have you checked the surface on which it is standing with a spirit level? Pendulum clocks like a level surface. The movement you are holding looks like a striker, not a chimer (single hammer on spiral gong, as opposed to multiple hammers on chime bars?)

I bought my Enfield back in January for Â£30 from a little antique shop. After a bit of fiddling with the pendulum nut it now runs within about 30 s/d. The strike was also very loud, so I bent the hammer rod back a little bit to lessen the force of the contact, and it now strikes quite softly. :buba:


----------



## Shiner

When the clock runs for that short time does the tick-tock sound as if it is 'limping'? Does it sound more like tick-TOCK. If it does then the clock is out of beat. To set it in beat you need to adjust the pendulum crutch by gently pushing it to one side or the other slightly past the point of resistance until the clock attains a regular steady beat. You will probably need to do this a few times until the beat is steady and even. Every time you move the clock from one place to another the clock will probably need to be put back into beat as every surface has a different degree of level.


----------



## deano69

*Thanks guys for the info, they are now both working lovely, the littlearm behind the top of the pendulum swinger was over to one side on both clocks i moved it until it would run continuously without the bar stopping the full stroke, they are both ticking away beautifully now just running a bit slow will just turn the pedulum thumb screw now half a turn on each and keep checking them, the little bakerlite one has cleaned up really well and looks new but the wooden one in first pic needs a light sand down and then re finished in a nice wipe on oil finish when I get round to it....*

*Cheers,*

*Deano*


----------



## deano69

deano69 said:


> I was cleaning out Dads house today as he passed away Oct 2012, i was in the loft when i came across this http://s1183.beta.photobucket.com/user/deano69x/media/2013-03-09-504.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3#/user/deano69x/media/2013-03-09-504.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3&_suid=1362959199740046231489018212457 smiths enfild chiming mahogany wood mantle clock and has date inside the door saying december 1951 its movement looks brand new and in very good condition but i wound it up but the chime works great but the clock only runs for 30 secs then pendulum stops ??
> 
> Also near the first dusty old clock i saw another smiths enfield chiming clock but this time different style casing in antique brown bakerlite, not sure if the bakerlite one works bu it too has same mvement as the first so hopefully one will run ok both all brass movements look so new with no wear.
> 
> I think they were my Nans and dad got them when she died in the 80's i remember him saying ones not quite right ?
> 
> Anyone know much about these clocks ? if so any info or where to get them checked / serviced will be much appreciated,
> 
> here is the bakerlite one, all polished up http://s1183.beta.ph...354884549993007
> 
> Deano


----------



## deano69

*I have no manual for these clocks but have found 1 original smiths winding key, is there a fixed number of turns when winding from completely unwound ? or is it a case of wind to the point it feels stiffer with more tension ?*

*also how long will it run with a full wind, anyone know these answers it would be very much appreciated info,*

*Deano *


----------



## deano69

deano69 said:


> I was cleaning out Dads house today as he passed away Oct 2012, i was in the loft when i came across this http://s1183.beta.photobucket.com/user/deano69x/media/2013-03-09-504.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3#/user/deano69x/media/2013-03-09-504.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3&_suid=1362959199740046231489018212457view=media#/user/deano69x/library/?&_suid=136287331722605097151799300528"]http://s1183.beta.photobucket.com/user/deano69x/library/?view=media#/user/deano69x/library/?&_suid=136287331722605097151799300528 smiths enfild chiming mahogany wood mantle clock and has date inside the door saying december 1951 its movement looks brand new and in very good condition but i wound it up but the chime works great but the clock only runs for 30 secs then pendulum stops ??
> 
> Also near the first dusty old clock i saw another smiths enfield chiming clock but this time different style casing in antique brown bakerlite, not sure if the bakerlite one works bu it too has same mvement as the first so hopefully one will run ok both all brass movements look so new with no wear.
> 
> I think they were my Nans and dad got them when she died in the 80's i remember him saying ones not quite right ?
> 
> Anyone know much about these clocks ? if so any info or where to get them checked / serviced will be much appreciated,
> 
> Deano


----------



## JWL940

How long do they last on a full wind? I'll stick my neck out and say more than 7 days, less than 10.

I got this from the bay some months ago, minus a key and pendulum. The key was easily replaced and the pendulum took 30 minutes in the garage with a bit of brass and a nut and bolt to fabricate.










I managed to get it within 3-4 minutes a week with the nut and bolt pendulum but then scored the real deal on eBay and have been amazed with the results; after winding for the first 3 or 4 days it runs fast but as the spring loses its power it comes back into time so well that by day 7 rewind time it's as spot on as it could be by eye. The pendulum cost almost half of what the clock cost me but then again the clock was silly cheap. The clock was as manky as manky is on receipt, amazing what an hour with metal polish can do. Bakelite, what a cracking invention.


----------



## deano69

JWL940 said:


> How long do they last on a full wind? I'll stick my neck out and say more than 7 days, less than 10.
> 
> I got this from the bay some months ago, minus a key and pendulum. The key was easily replaced and the pendulum took 30 minutes in the garage with a bit of brass and a nut and bolt to fabricate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get it within 3-4 minutes a week with the nut and bolt pendulum but then scored the real deal on eBay and have been amazed with the results; after winding for the first 3 or 4 days it runs fast but as the spring loses its power it comes back into time so well that by day 7 rewind time it's as spot on as it could be by eye. The pendulum cost almost half of what the clock cost me but then again the clock was silly cheap. The clock was as manky as manky is on receipt, amazing what an hour with metal polish can do. Bakelite, what a cracking invention.


Thats a nice clock, i used a soapy detergent on the bakelite one i have then car paint work t-cut then finished in a resin polish its so shiny you can see yourself in it from quite a few feet away and all scuffs scratches andgrime gone it looks brand new again without a single blemish, the glass front bezel in brass has polished up beautifully as has the domed glass itself the only thing letting it down is the dial which has some wear around edges of eac key hole but im going to clean up these edges with a thin metal tuble insert with the outer flanged edge, I have forgotten what these are actually called but it ws just an aluminium dial with 2 holes none of these inserts so i guess after so many wind ups its damaged the delicate edge of the dials key holes...

Deano


----------

